# 3 Easy Tips for Planning a Vegetable Garden



## alfred_grottoli (Jul 18, 2012)

I pleased to join this forum because I always have new problems every growing season. Like why are my zuchini plants Just stock and leaves and NO zuchinis ? (just little ones start and then rot off)


----------

